# Baked drum



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I cooked a red and a black drum this evening. I blackened one filet from each fish but I wanted to try something different with the other filets. I found this recipe a few places online (so I'm not taking credit). 

Coat bottom of glad baking dish with olive oil

Place drum filets in dish

Season filets with paprika, s&p, garlic salt, Cajun seasoning

Place pats of butter along top of filets. 

Dice two Roma tomatoes, green or red pepper, and onion and add them on and around fish

Bake at 350 for 20 mins. 

It was pretty darn good and a nice alternative to my usual preparations.


----------

